# NUST Merit List For MBBS 2013



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

nust just put up the merit list of mbbs on sat national and internation seat along with the closing merit positions of 2012...and it says that the closing merit position of 2012 for mbbs was 54..and for bds it was 55. i'm confused as to what these number means...so were there 54 people who got into mbbs last year? :/ can someone please explain..


----------



## AAAZZ (Sep 7, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> nust just put up the merit list of mbbs on sat national and internation seat along with the closing merit positions of 2012...and it says that the closing merit position of 2012 for mbbs was 54..and for bds it was 55. i'm confused as to what these number means...so were there 54 people who got into mbbs last year? :/ can someone please explain..


Yeah I think that is what it means. However realistically these are TOO MANY seats for SAT INTERNATIONAL as I have heard there are 20. It may be that some people from the top 20 got admission in Public medical colleges and left their seats in NUST. The next person in merit list might have got it.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

AAAZZ said:


> Yeah I think that is what it means. However realistically these are TOO MANY seats for SAT INTERNATIONAL as I have heard there are 20. It may be that some people from the top 20 got admission in Public medical colleges and left their seats in NUST. The next person in merit list might have got it.


true..but i think out of those 20 there are 13 for mbbs and 7 for bds.
my merit position is 20 what do u think of my chances?
whats ur aggregate and merit position?


----------



## AAAZZ (Sep 7, 2013)

Acer said:


> true..but i think out of those 20 there are 13 for mbbs and 7 for bds.
> my merit position is 20 what do u think of my chances?
> whats ur aggregate and merit position?


I am pretty sure that there are 18-20 for mbbs and bds has additional quota on top of it. But I will check again and post it on this forum. You would get in easily as you just make it. My merit position is 27. However if its true what they say and people merit number 54 gets a seat, I would fancy my chances. Don't forget that this list includes people who want to do bds too. Furthermore SFS and PTAP results will come out in NOVEMBER and a lot of people would leave these seats.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

my merit position is 52...wat do u think my chances r? I think my chances are next to none bus jst wanna see wat people think. Btw last year a person with 54th merit position got in


----------



## AAAZZ (Sep 7, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> my merit position is 52...wat do u think my chances r? I think my chances are next to none bus jst wanna see wat people think. Btw last year a person with 54th merit position got in


Yeah I know. don't lose hope. if luck is on your side you will get in.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Top ten


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

apicomb said:


> Top ten


how did u end up in top 10?? i thought ur aggregate was 82?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

apicomb said:


> Top ten


earlier you said you have an aggregate of 82% so you cant be in top 10. I have 86.1% aggregate and im at the 20th position.
Give your roll number or post a screenshot of your merit position if its in the top 10.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Acer check your inbox


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

maybe u calculated your aggregate wrong and it was actually more than 82%...what was your equivalence and your SAT score? lets calculate your aggregate again..


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

@Emma101, I'll shoot a PM


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

AAAZZ said:


> I am pretty sure that there are 18-20 for mbbs and bds has additional quota on top of it. But I will check again and post it on this forum. You would get in easily as you just make it. My merit position is 27. However if its true what they say and people merit number 54 gets a seat, I would fancy my chances. Don't forget that this list includes people who want to do bds too. Furthermore SFS and PTAP results will come out in NOVEMBER and a lot of people would leave these seats.


what was your aggregate???


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

if any 1 knows, about selection list of mbbs 2012???


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

aleeha said:


> if any 1 knows, about selection list of mbbs 2012???


It might be floating around this forum somewhere. Try a google search, otherwise IDK where you can get hold of one.


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

oh thanku.


----------

